# Markland dam



## leotronz (Oct 6, 2011)

Water level about 16 ft
Fish from 8-10am and caught 3 hybrid about 3lbs. 1 sauger and lots of skip jack. My friends caught 5 big hybrids about 5-6 lbs. we all using surf rod catching them from far away. Can't wait to go again.


----------

